# Cold Air Intake for X3



## Evlengr (Feb 3, 2007)

I am looking to get some modest power/torque gains and from everything I have read, it seems a cold air intake might be a good step in that direction at a modest cost.

Only problem is no one seems to make anything but cosmetic bolt ons for the X3.

I have a 2008 MT (yes I ordered a manual) with the N52 engine.

I spoke via e mail to AFE and although they are working on it (euphamism for no we don't have one, but waiting to see what the market demand is) they don't have one.

Neither does Dinan or K & N.

Anyone know of a mfg that might make one, or even a small specialty shop that has?

Send me a PM, Post, or both.


----------



## snailinduced (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe fab up a custom one?


----------

